# First Red on a Fly... Hooked... Need more!!



## JayTeeDubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Fished out of the famous Tally Ho Club on Lake Borgne justed outside New Orleans last week. The client that brought me out only uses spinning gear so we started off on that. After a few hours I needed to switch to my fly rod. I couldn't stare at a popping cork any longer.

After about 20 min of blind casting I finally hooked into one - might be as much fun as bonefishing! Great fight and just the excitement of doing it on your own was awesome. Hooked another a few casts later and now I am hooked. Look at the smile on my face!

I need more of this and I'm sad that I've neglected the nearby opportunities in Houston for this long. What's the closest bay or marsh from downtown Houston where I could successfully target reds on the fly?? I have a kayak and waders at my disposal.

Thanks guys!

Note: the red in the picture was caught on spinning gear, measured 26''. The two I got on the fly were 18'' and 20'' no pics


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Any of the marshes of Brazoria county are within 1.5 hours or less from inside the loop Houston. Find a launch (ack has an app) and go from there. My first slot red on the fly , a 28" 9+ on the boga, came last November from salt lake in the Brazoria national wildlife refuge. The launch is in the refuge and is canoe and kayak only.

The launch at the end of 2917 at the San Bernard river and Intracoastal waterway is a good launch for access to several different redfish/trout/flounder haunts. 

Our wind makes it tough sometimes to get good shots at fish.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

It's fun going after them with the fly, but a lot of work too. I've had a few sight casting opportunities and connected on a pretty small percentage of those. The red below came from Salt Lake and was sight casted too but I was very lucky that day. Really, any of the local marshes will at times offer sight casting chances, but the wind is typically not your friend. I've caught a few good fish blind casting too including a 22" speck and a 27" red.


----------



## cnoise (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Looks like a great area to take my boat outl and bust out the 8 wt.


----------



## flyakker (May 27, 2014)

Planning on staking out the San Bernard area. If anyone is looking for a fishing buddy, feel free to PM me! Any advice is appreciated, as well!


----------

